# unreality spells haunt me!



## igidude (Mar 7, 2005)

I've had this ailment since I was seventeen It started out of nowhere. I went on vacation with my father to Sonora Mexico and when we got there I started feeling weird everything seemed unreal like if I was in a dream I felt feverish inside and suddenly it took over completetly everything I knew was gone I felt as if I was in another world. I'm twenty six now by the way, and still going through this hellish condition its gone down in entesity but it has never really left me . I've been part of this site for some time but this is the first time I post. I don't know why this happened to me but I hope there's a purpose for this untolerable igsistance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello igidude, Welcome to the site. You've had this useless pain for nine years? I really feel for you, I feel less alone while reading your post? Guess I can sympathize with you. Maybe you felt different while at Mexico (Anxiety) but didn?t notice it because you may of assumed it to be normal (Anxiety is normal if experience at low levels) or with Mexico being a totally different place to any other, It may been alienating for you? Having said all that; I?m no pro? they are assumptions I have made so I?m likely to be wrong but I want to help you sooo? there =P

Any how, Welcome again and I?m glad you felt comfortable to make your first post.

Darren.


----------

